# Rambo, Bucas, Weatherbeeta, Shedrow? Help!



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Weatherbeeta work for wider horses, rubs narrow chested horses (or at least my two), can't afford Rambo or Bucas so can't say much. 

But I use Horswear by Griffith (sold by tack depot or Pleasant Ridge in Canada) they are tough, come in lots of weights, really adjustable in the chest (great for my narrow mare). 

I assumed you were in Canada since you suggested Shedrow. I don't care for Greenhawk brand anything, but my Shedrow blanket has survived four winters but really sun bleached and no longer as warm as it was so used as a waterproof layer.


----------

